# Bas Relief Sculpture



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Ok, so this isn't exactly a halloween tutorial, but it could certainly be adapted for a haunt.

I'm a set designer for theatre and did Oedipus last summer. For the temple of Apollo, I made a bas relief of GI Joes, Kens and Barbies. I've posted a tutorial on my blog.

I plan to do the same bit on a crypt or mausoleum next year.

Here's a pic and a link










http://bascombemania.blogspot.com/2011/09/metope-tutorial.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"As you can see, they are naked" - LOL

This is a very impressive piece of work and also very clever. Think what a pain it would have been to do if you'd had to carve all those figures instead of retrofitting Kens, Barbies, and GI Joes.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Thank you Roxy, It's a pretty good bang for your buck. I spent between one and two bucks a piece for the dolls and about a buck for the horses for the most part.

The band saw is definitely my friend on this project. I think these would add a great deal of texture to a haunt for little money. As I said above, I think I'm going to build a crypt next year and create a little bas relief on it with this technique.

Here's another pic from the tutorial


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Heck yeah this is a great tutorial for us haunters. Who wouldn't want a mausoleum with bas relief? Very cool!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

What a clever idea. I am an actor/prop master in my spare time and love to find things to re-purpose for shows. Well Done!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, that is truly unique - adored that tutorial, the pictures, and the inspiration, thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Thats great, very well done.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Very nice! I want to re-do my mausoleum someday soon and I think I'll lift some of those ideas from you. Great job!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job! Poor Ken & Barbie LOL I'll bet Mattel never saw this coming....


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant! What a cool way to make bas reliefs. I can see this adapted to tombstones, columns, obelisks, crypts, and more! Thank you for posting.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

what a great idea !!!! well done sir well done


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those poor Barbies, Kens and GI Joes.  That's really nice work, and very creative use of the dolls.


----------



## meltyface (Sep 21, 2011)

That is a very nice work, and thanks for the tutorial.


----------

